# Bypassing viper 5901 manual remote start crap



## Mesajoejoe (Oct 5, 2008)

I am aware of the dangers of having a remote starter in a manual vehicle with the safety procedure deactivated or bypassed. Regardless, I had the car starter/alarm installed by a professional shop. It works perfectly and is simply awesome. However having to press the brake peddle, pull e-brake, and push the remote start button etc... its annoying and I'd like to have it like my sisters 5701 in her accord. Never having to do any procedure or anything, just button and its on. What are my options?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Mesajoejoe said:


> I am aware of the dangers of having a remote starter in a manual vehicle with the safety procedure deactivated or bypassed. Regardless, I had the car starter/alarm installed by a professional shop. It works perfectly and is simply awesome. However having to press the brake peddle, pull e-brake, and push the remote start button etc... its annoying and I'd like to have it like my sisters 5701 in her accord. Never having to do any procedure or anything, just button and its on. What are my options?


 
You have to press the brake too, before it will work? I've never seen that, the emergency brake must be on (period) just engage it before leaving the truck. as far as bypassing it, there is no bypass. No shop will do it, cause they will be liable for the damages it causes. We had a dealership owner same attitude as yours, he said just put it in I wont for get to make sure the E brake is on. Next day the car came through his kitchen wall after he started it(brand new car). Bottom line if you want what yer sister has get an automatic.


----------

